# Middle Grounds on Fire



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

:notworthy: Middle Grounds on Fire
We who are fortunate enough to call the Sunshine state home are very proud of our reputation as the 'Fishing Capital of the World.' We are honored to show our Northern friends what real fishing, Florida fishing, is all about. Many travel great distances to fish the fish rich waters of our fabulous Florida Middle Grounds. The Grounds, known for its succession of ancient coral reefs, covers an area of 461 square miles and is home to 170 species of fish.
Mr. Tim Fisher often travels 1,000 miles from Nineveh, Indiana to fish on Hubbard Marina's Florida Fisherman ll. Joining us, along with Tim, for Friday's 39 hour adventure deep into the very heart of our Gulf of Mexico are husband and wife team Becky & C J Gaither, Jim Stone, and, bringing up the rear, Tim himself:

Will the Middle Grounds be on fire? Will some of those 170 species of fish be hungry? Only one way to find out, let's go see. After catching a few kings and telling some whoppers around the dinner table, it's time to hit the bunks. After all, we will be challenging the monsters of the deep for 20 straight hours of actual fishing time. We want to be at our best.
Gosh! Captain Mark Hubbard, that was one quick night. Hope the fish are ready for an early morning breakfast. Now that really looks impressive, Mr. Leo Smith:

Looks like the mangrove snapper are hungry: Those little devils are hard to catch. But we are determined to make them pay for their meal:



Hold on! That's no mango snapper. This thing is fast, and ever so strong. What a prize:

Talk about speed, the kings are in and they are ready for a fight, but so are we. Mr. Leo Smith, A proud Marine, and Mr Mike Rees, owner of Queen Anne Guest House Bed & Breakfast, Galena Illinois, show the kings who the bosses really are:

Only one little problem with Galena, the average April low is 36 degrees. Wonder what the Winters are like?
The kings are 'on fire,' and they are running big:



Can our guest from Indiana deal with the Florida, 'Middle Grounds on Fire?' Can they catch our Florida Fish? You had better believe it. Mr. Tim Fisher, Nineveh, In. 

Tim is also very good at putting a good old 'Southern hurtin' on our Country sausage gravy with all the trimmings:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Mr. Jim Stone, Greenwood, In.

Wow! Even the girls of team Indiana can really fish. Mrs. Becky Gaither, Nineveh, In.

Becky, give the guys a chance:



Jim, The Hoosier state can be proud of team Indiana:

Becky, thanks for leaving that huge trigger fish for hubby, Mr. C J Gaither:

What a beautiful kitty mitchell grouper. We do not see too many of them on the Grounds:
Mr. Brad Aucker, Williston, Florida:

Talk about something we do not see too often, how about a lion fish & strawberry grouper on a chicken rig?

Let's push out to around 240 feet and catch some red grouper:
Mr. Tom Sickley, fishing out of LaSalle, Illinois. Only one little problem with LaSalle, the average April low is 39 degrees. Come to think of it...that's a petty cold problem:

Mr. John Martin, probably be a good idea for us to stay in Florida:

John, that grouper has an FWC tag. It's been caught and survived. Call the number on the tag for a really nice 'T' shirt:
John is giving us a lesson. That's jack pot material:


Hope we have a real American red season this year:

Now that one is worth remembering:

Joel, sir you did a fine job:

Mary Sue Martin, what a way to celebrate a birthday:

Guys, I hate to say it...but the girls are taking over. Representing Puerto Rico, Ms. Yolmai Cruz:


Mr. John Martin shows the ladies how to do it:

Think the 1,000 mile drive from Indiana was worth it? That big smile says it all. Tim's sister lives in Sarasota, Florida. Tim, move to the Sunshine state & you could do this every day:


The tuna are 'on fire!' And they are hungry:
Representing the eighth grade class of Rodgers Middle School, New York, Master Ramsumariv:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Well! Our old sun is about ready to call it a day:

In honor of our Northern friends Chef Tammy is serving 'Yankee' pot roast with all the trimmings. Those cooked to perfection red potatoes are something else. We are stuffed, and all but fished out.. We already have an outstanding catch. Maybe just a few more:
Becky, Nineveh, Indiana can sure be proud of you. I know we are:


How about leaving a little something for hubby? Looks like C J will be sharing his dinner with a big, bad, barracuda:

That fish box is stuffed, and it's not the only one. After all, this is Florida, this is the 'Fishing Capital of the World.'

There is absolutely no give up in team Indiana. Mr. Jim Stone, that's a beautiful mutton. Better come back to Florida May 7 for our 63 hour mutton snapper special. We are going way South to catch them as they migrate. It's going to be a good one. We need your help:

Tim (L), Jim, C J & Becky, it's been a pleasure to welcome you to the Sunshine state. Please don't be strangers. Our sport needs more like you:

Let's check out the 'in the money' jack pot winners. Captain Mark Hubbard, standing in back, is so proud of our winners, Mr Mark Lamirande's (L) AJ hit the scales @ 33.0 pounds, Mr. John Martin's, red grouper @ 20.7 pounds. and Team Indiana's own Mr. Jim Stone took the snapper jack pot with his 12.62 pound mutton.


We caught at least 5 lion fish on this trip. 2.7 pounds in a big boy. Spines were cut off for safety purposes:

We did so well that I have decided to go again this Tuesday. Way too much fun to miss.
Can we really say. 'Middle Grounds on Fire' and back it up? This says it all:




Bob Harbison Florida Outdoor Writers Association


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Excellent report as usual. Looks like everyone had a blast!


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Thank you so very much. Usually do not go on Tuesday. Had so much fun I am going to go. It's now Monday morning. I have been working on this report ever since 10:30 Sunday morning. You make every minute time well spent. 
Wish I could show you the video; it's a good one. It's on Youtube. I am afraid to post it here because it's posted on the Marina's web sight. I do not ant anyone to accuse me of advertising. I am 100% retired and want to keep it that way.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Some great fish on that trip


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Harbison said:


> Thank you so very much. Usually do not go on Tuesday. Had so much fun I am going to go. It's now Monday morning. I have been working on this report ever since 10:30 Sunday morning. You make every minute time well spent.
> Wish I could show you the video; it's a good one. It's on Youtube. I am afraid to post it here because it's posted on the Marina's web sight. I do not ant anyone to accuse me of advertising. I am 100% retired and want to keep it that way.


I'll find the video and check it out.:thumbsup:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

If anyone wants to see the video send me an E. Mail & I will forward the Youtube link to you. Would like to publish it on here, but I am apprehensive. Hopefully some day. 
The video runs a little over 7 minutes of pure action. 
My E. mail address:
[email protected]

Here is an example of what my videos are like:
(click on the YouTube link)


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Great report, boat load of fish...


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

*Thanks*

Thanks! We had a blast. Had so much fun I am going again Tuesday.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

WTG.
Whyme 
MakomyDayo


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

We think that huge fish Ian had on was a make. It was surfacing as it spooled the reel. We think it was getting ready to jump. Best! Bob H.


----------

